# MTB Laufräder EXAL ZX19 Schwarz + Schwalbe Racing Ralph



## PieAitsch (26. September 2006)

1 Satz Laufräder für Mountainbikes Vorne + Hinten in 26" fast neu - nur ca. 300 km gefahren !

Felgen: EXAL ZX19 Alloy Double Wall Schwarz (nur für V-Brakes)

Naben: Black Comp V/H inkl. Schnellspanner

Speichen: Schwarz !

Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2.1 (sehr gutes Profil) inkl. neuer Schläuche

Dazu ein Satz neuwertiger TEKTRO V-Brakes inkl. Bremszügen + Hebeln + Bremsmodulator (Fahrrad-ABS)

Inklusive Shimano 8-Fach CS-HG30 Kassette ! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Laufraeder-E...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

